# Stephenson Stage Hog



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

FS: 

I have for sale a superb and almost new condition Stephenson Stage Hog pedal-sized tube amp with all the accessories and instruction manual. This is a great pedal and very dynamic. It remind me the Ethos pedal.

You can have more details here.: Stage Hog Amplifier by Stephenson Amplification

Stage Hog - our pedal-sized tube amp! The *Stage Hog* is a pedal-sized tube amplifier designed for guitar players.
The *Stage Hog* is a 1-watt all-tube guitar amplifier that doubles as a distortion pedal and a low-wattage practice/studio amplifier. When used as a practice amp, the "speaker out" jack can be plugged into any type of guitar cabinet. When used as a distortion pedal, the "line out" jack can be plugged into any guitar amp input.

View attachment 2272


If you want more pictures, just go here,:

StageHog008_zpsb70b5089.jpg photo by Yokilili59 | Photobucket

Asking price is : $650. Paypal is OK but you pay the fees + shipping

This unit was built in August 2012 and been used in my smoke-free house only. Has you can see it is in a gorgeous condition. No waiting time. (3 month at Stephenson)


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, I just saw that I am on the wrong place for sale this unit. Not able to cancel this add. This unit is now for sale on the Effect pedal emporium. Sorry again guys.


----------

